# your opinion on overflows (for a filled tank)



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

My tank is filled with water. drilling isnt happening easy or cheaply.

lets talk about overflows.

what brand is yours? 
where did you get it?
how much was it?
is it doing an adequate job?


----------

